# Can anyone recommend a good set of throwing knives?



## TexasMama (Dec 3, 2012)

We are just getting into prepping and plan to use my husband's Christmas 'bonus' (well - not really - but we have 80 hours of pay set aside every year that we use like a bonus) to get us each a gun (or two?). We're also going to be taking our class in January for our conceal carry permit here in Texas.

But I'd like to get a set of throwing knives and practice with them - just for something extra. My daughter (28 years old) would like a "club" or nightstick - not sure what you call it - but it can extend? 

Does anyone have any specific recommendations for a good set of knives for a beginner - and also a better set for after I've practiced a while?

(Although I'm a woman - I have large hands and wear a size 12 ring...if that makes any difference in the recommendation).

Also - any recommendations for my daughter would be good too....


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I currently own a dozen "sets" of throwing knives - some sets being 3 knives and some sets as being "singles". What you are looking for are knives that are easy to handle, weighted at the tip and fairly thick so that the metal doesn't bend easily when hitting the target.

Some of my smallest knives weight about an ounce and are about 3 1/2" long, my large ones weight about 4 ounces and are about 10" long. The size doesn't matter as much as the placement of the weight in the way that the knife is cut.










What you will see in that picture is that the tip is wide and the handle is narrow - that will help the knife fly more like a dart ... I normally throw the knife in such a way that the tip is always heading where I want it to go - if you watch the two linked videos, you will see someone who likes to "spin" the knife - I find that more than half the time, the handle hits first ...











One thing to note, throwing knives as part of a security-net will do nothing for you, except that it will give someone else your tools ..


----------



## TexasMama (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the information - I mainly thought it would be fun to do it to reduce my stress level sometimes - go outside and do something (and I can't shoot a gun).


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I like Cold steel products and they make several throwing knives. They also make some tomahawks which are also fun to throw and are much more versatile for a host of other tasks.

http://www.coldsteel.com/Product/80TFTC/TRUE_FLIGHT_THROWER_W_SHEATH.aspx

I have three of this one and they are very sturdy throwers but probably not hte easiest style to throw. They have a few other styles that are more of the point heavy design that is generally easier to throw.

http://www.coldsteel.com/Product/90TH/TRAIL_HAWK.aspx

This is the hawks I got they are easy to throw and serve as light hatchets as well.

If you shop around you are likely to beat these prices these were just the first fastest easy to get links I found. Check amozon and a bunch of other places to find the best prices you can also chec the cold steel site for seconds that is how I got my throwers for seems like 12 dollars or somthing simmilar.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I only ever had one throwing knife.

I saved up a dollar and a quarter to buy it when I was ten years old.

Me and my best friend took it to the town square and took turns throwing it until I stuck it through my own foot.

I hid it in the bushes and went to the police station where they bandaged my foot and took me home. I told them that I stepped on a broken bottle.

A week later I retrieved it, took it home and started practicing with it until i could stick it in the Mimosia tree in my back yard every time.

The tree died and dad found the knife hidden in my camping gear!

He busted my ass and took the knife away.

I always wondered how he knew it was me and how he found the knife?

The moral of this story is that I only had the damn thing for two weeks and all it got me was , stabbed through the foot and whipped.

If you are going to fight with a knife, keep it in your hand. When you throw it your enemy will have a knife .

Throw a rock . Throw a fit. Throw up but never throw your knife !


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Jeez! Throwing knives? I'd be safer throwing a cat at somebody. Kudos to those of you who can manage the art though.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

NOt overly practical but it's alot of fun.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree with js5: It's a lot of fun. I prefer the larger knives over the smaller ones. The big ones just seem to work better. I think the weight/inertia help them stick better. Tomahawks are fun too and IME easier to learn to throw and stick plus they're still useful tools. (I prefer the lighter weight hawls over the heavy ones.) Only stick one item at a time in your backstop unless you like to knick and chip your knives and hawk handles up.

Regarding throwing a knife for defensive or offensive purposes? Generally you'll want to keep your knife in your hand but, I could envision desparate circumstances when throwing it might be the best plan. 

Get some knives and hawks and have some fun.


----------



## arack (Dec 3, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> NOt overly practical but it's alot of fun.


Sounds like fun,but knives are better if they stay in your hand:2thumb:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Using a small axe or tomahawk as a missile weapon has a very long and very successful history. The vikings used them to great effect as did the Frankish people. However, they were used en masse, not on a one-to-on basis. When there are hundred or thousands of them in the air at one time, they are very effective. One person tossing one at me? I agree, that is just a good way to lose a weapon. 

Not to say that there is no point in developing that particular skill, but if that is my only option, 
A) I'm not throwing it. And, 
B) something has gone very wrong.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Archery is another good, multi-purpose, sport you can do about anywhere.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

And they are easier to stick than knives... 

You like heavy knives because if you do not stick it, it may just knock them down...


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Archery is another good, multi-purpose, sport you can do about anywhere.


That is an EXCELLENT point, and one that I am ashamed I did not make, myself!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

A Roman centurian carried a double edged short sword,shield,a lance, a dagger and six darts.

These darts were about the size of lawn darts, (remember those), except they were tipped with a very sharp metal point.

They were thrown as soon as the enemy was within range, ( about 20 yards), they were throw away weapons and were meant to inflict random damage and distract the attention of the repidlly advanceing Roman army.

They were meant to panic the ememy and cause them to break ranks or flee!

The darts were a terrior weapon ! 

The real damage was done with the lance which was not thrown but used to thrust from behind the sheild. 

The short sword was used when the ranks were closed and the lance became unwealdly.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

These are my favorite so far but that could be just personal preference. My advice is dont spend over thirty dollars and dont just throw "throwing knives". First you will either lose or damage knives when praticing. That loss is easier to take with cheap knives. Second pratice with any sharp object you can as much as you can. Kitchen knives. Pocket knives. Nails. Files. Pointed stick. You will developed a feel for weight and distance. And lastly I agree dont throw your knife if you only have one but if you have three...stick em. Close the distance with the remainig one before they pick it up or dig it out. These knives also feel great fighting with. Good weight and pretty thick and sharp.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

You should look up my ex wife. That &*%$ could throw anything and make it stick to a wall,door....anything.


----------

